# [SOLVED] Padł mi procek - co wybrać? Geode czy Athlon?

## BeteNoire

Myślałem, że padła mi płyta, ale okazało się, ze to procek - czteroletni Athlon XP.

Pad ten objawia się zwiechą w różnym momencie - 10 minut od startu albo przy samym starcie kompa. Procek nie jest uszkodzony, ukruszony czy zarysowany, tak więc nie wiem OCB.

No ale kompa trzeba uruchomić więc rozglądam się za jakimś nowym mózgiem dla mojego PieCyka.

Znalazłem coś takiego ale... no właśnie - co to właściwie jest? Nigdy nie miałem do czynienia z tego typu procesorem, a cena jest kusząca.

Jak na tym pójdzie Linux? Rozumiem, że muszę przekompilować kernel z opcją CONFIG_MGEODE_LX. Gdzieś wyczytałem, że to jest właściwie to samo co Athlon XP, tylko czy na pewno? Czy może będzie potrzebny emerge -e world?

----------

## Bialy

```
AMD Geode™ Solutions leverage proven mobile technology to give designers a broad range of low-power, high-performance x86 capabilities
```

Geode to wersja procka o obnizonym poborze pradu (wykorzystywany w projekcie "Laptop dla dzieci" czy cos w tym stylu). 

Poczytaj sobie na www.amd.com

----------

## BeteNoire

To już doczytałem na jakichś polskich forach, ale interesuje mnie jak na tym smiga linux. Dobrze byłoby, żeby nie miał on wydajności mniejszej niż stary XP 2400.

----------

## mbar

tak samo śmiga, to jest w końcu normalny ath xp.

----------

## mirekm

Nie do końca tak samo. Tzn tak samo, tylko, że wolniej. 

To jest procek o bardzo małym poborze energii, w związku z czym ma znacznie mniej pamięci cache niż normalny. Zresztą poszukaj specyfikacji normalnego procka i tego i porównaj.

----------

## Yatmai

Generalnie Geode ma sens w routerach - przy taktowaniu 1Ghz wydziela 6W ciepła, dzięki czemu nie wymaga żadnego chłodzenia. Na desktop to strata forsy (przynajmniej jak ostatnio je oglądałem to były droższe od Athlonów XP  :Wink:  )

----------

## pancurski

Teraz geode są tańsze od zwykłych XP. Ale jest jeszcze inna opcja Athlon Mobile  :Smile: , odblokowany mnożnik, obniżona temperatura pracy, raj dla OC. Zmieniasz mnożnik, zwiększasz napięcia i heja   :Laughing: 

Jesteś pewny że to procek wymiękł ?

----------

## BeteNoire

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> Jesteś pewny że to procek wymiękł ?

 

Byłem "pewien", że płyta. Na szczęście trafił się kompik znajomych (do instalacji Kubuntu  :Razz:  ) z Bartonem, którego mogłem włożyć do swojej płyty - komp uruchomił się prawidłowo.

No nic, zamówiłem tego Geode, zobaczy się co wyniknie.

----------

## pancurski

Wczoraj gdy kompilowałem nowe jajko, gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r9, zauważyłem ze są w nim opcje ze wsparciem dla Geode.

----------

## BeteNoire

Jak to już powiedziano/napisano, ten Geode to jest:

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 1804.176

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow ts

bogomips        : 3609.86

clflush size    : 32
```

Szkoda, że na podstawie z KT600 Delta idzie tylko na 1800 MHz, liczyłem przynajmniej na stabilne 2000, a może nawet 2200.

Podkręcenie mnożnika wyżej niż 13 powoduje automatyczne zwiechy i trzeba resetować BIOS. FSB ~150 (CPU ~2000 MHz) powoduje... błędy w wykrywaniu partycji na dysku i error 2 przy startowaniu GRUBa. FSB deklarowane na forach - 166 MHz, które miało niby dać 2200 MHz, powoduje całkowitą zwiechę (konieczny reset BIOSu).

Ale tani, nowy procek z roczną gwarancją jest, działa i ma wystarczyć  :Smile: 

----------

## pancurski

BeteNoire

Jaką masz płyte główną ? Może da rade wycisnąc bezpiecznie coś więcej z twojego procka.

----------

## BeteNoire

KT6 Delta. Athlon XP 2400 podkręcał się na niej zaledwie o 50-100 MHz, potem zaczynały się różne kwiatki.

Nie wiem co mają wspólnego partycje z FSB, ale fakt faktem, że przy tym przetaktowaniu są błędnie wykrywane...

----------

## SlashBeast

Daj większe Vcore i zmniejsz dzielnik pamięci ram. Powinno Ci dać to większe możliwości OC.

----------

## mbar

Z FSB to ma to wspólnego, że jednocześnie podkręcasz szynę PCI, a większość kontrolerów IDE wysiada przy 37 MHz.

----------

